# Weak Hybrid conversion for Honda CRV



## Xringer (Oct 12, 2008)

Goal:

By *Weak Hybrid* conversion, I mean that I want to increase the MPG on short trips around town. I don't need long range capability. 
When I do make long road trips, I will expect to lose some MPG due to the extra weight of the add-on battery pack and motor..


Background:

I've removed the rear wheel drive parts and my once RT4WD CRV is now FWD only. (FWD=Front Wheel Drive). 
The main drive shaft (*propeller *in Honda manuals) _was _driven by the transfer case, which is directly linked to front wheel drive system. 
The transfer case RPMs depend on MPH. Information found so far indicates that it's about 1900 RPM @ 60 MPH.

Transfer case:









*The plan *is to install a motor in the spot once occupied by the rear diff.








and connect the motor to the Propeller shaft (5). 

The motor would be a bit smaller than the old Diff..










The motor I'm looking at this week is shown here.
http://www.electricmotorsport.com/store/ems_ev_parts_motors_ac-induction.php

It sure seems to work well on this motor cycle. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ytkuoA0edkg

I've been thinking of using manual control of the assist motor for testing,
but later, linking the system to the ICE in such a way that it will provide
assist power automatically, when it's needed.
A control system similar to *smart *motor assisted bicycle systems that help the rider by providing a controlled amount of power as needed.

-----

That's the basic plan. Your comments please. (Where are the flaws?)


----------



## TheSGC (Nov 15, 2007)

You should check out the EMIS system from Netgain. It's designed to make 4x4 SUVs with automatic transmission into hybrids. It uses mostly off the shelf parts, except for the controller which plugs into the car's computer and adjusts the speeds from information from the car.

It might give you some ideas how to build a system for your CR-V.


----------



## Xringer (Oct 12, 2008)

I read just about everything I could find on the EMIS and I'm impressed with what Netgain has done. 
Their info is limited (patent pending) but it got me thinking there must be a cheap way to read the RPMs, speed, LOD & etc parameters and apply a certain amount of power to backup the ICE when it was needed.

I'll bet it could be done with a simple general purpose programmable controller board.
http://www.coridiumcorp.com/arm7/?gclid=CPfbwtjuxZYCFQOIFQod1iRdyghttp://www.coridiumcorp.com/Products.php


I've only just started looking at all the things that can be done with some of modern motor controllers _Setting min-max limits etc_ and perhaps just looking at my Scangauge2,and using a couple of switches & slider pots would fill my needs..


----------



## PatricioIN (Jun 13, 2008)

There's a guy here in Indy, Rob Lehman, who has converted a 2000 CR-V to total electric. He's just finishing up some interior work I believe. I know that's not what you have planned, but it might be worth taking a look at anyway.

http://www.evalbum.com/1729

This page isn't updated, btw. I know he's already had it on the road many times.


----------



## Xringer (Oct 12, 2008)

PatricioIN said:


> There's a guy here in Indy, Rob Lehman, who has converted a 2000 CR-V to total electric. He's just finishing up some interior work I believe. I know that's not what you have planned, but it might be worth taking a look at anyway.
> 
> http://www.evalbum.com/1729
> 
> This page isn't updated, btw. I know he's already had it on the road many times.


Wow! I was just looking at your 98 zx2EV build.. That's going to be quite the E-machine!

----
I've been watching Rob Lehman's CRV for a while. He has poured a ton of work and money into that project. 
I have to agree with what you said in one of your video's.. An SUV isn't the best choice for a converting to a Full EV. (Too heavy IMHO).

He has shown me how much battery storage there is to be had under the back floor on the V.. Looks like there wouldn't be any problem at all getting a 48V pack in there.

My 1999 CRV only has about 33,000 miles on it, so it's ICE should be good for a few more years. (unless the old T-belt breaks before I get around to installing a new one). Hence the reason I'm shooting for the Weak Hybrid conversion.

From what I'm hearing from the motor forum, my motor choice is not going to be right for this project.


----------



## PatricioIN (Jun 13, 2008)

I believe the first gen CR-V weighs around 3100lbs.. About the same as a newer Ranger or S-10 w/o the extended cab, so I would expect about the same performance as a true EV. Now the first gen RAV4 only weighs about 2600lbs.. I serisouly considered one of those for a conversion, but couldn't find one with a manual tranny in good enough condition (for what I was willing to pay!)

thanks btw.. I hope my zx2EV will be very cool! Time will tell.


----------

